# Beef Cake Fr 6 oder Jimbo 6 ?



## Bennetri (20. März 2012)

Moin, ich überlege mir ein schönes Rose zu kaufen, weiß nur noch nicht welches von beiden.
Beide werden noch mit der Reverb ausgestattet.
Fahre viel touren,aber auch mal härtere Einsätze und gelegentlich auch park. 
Trotzdem sollten tagestoure drin sein.

hat jemand erfahrungen mit den bikes gemacht ?


Mfg 
Bennet


----------



## Guent (20. März 2012)

Hab das BC 6 SL mit Hammerschmidt-Kurbel, damit sind Touren um die 40-50km oder das hochtreten zur örtlichen DH Strecke (Rund 600HM) überhaupt kein Problem...und die 180mm Federweg würde ich nur noch gegen NOCH MEHR FEDERWEG hergeben wollen!
Der Onkel Jimbo geht bestimmt schneller hoch...aber mir is der Bergab-Spass wichtiger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BayPirate (21. März 2012)

Mir stellte sich die gleiche Frage. Habe mich für´s Jimbo entschieden!
Da Bikeparkbesuche nicht so häufig bei mir vorkommen. Und wenn dann sind´s auch eher die Freeride und nicht die Downhillstrecken.Dafür reichts allemal. 
Habe auf beiden Bikes gesessen und mich auf dem Jimbo einfach wohler gefühlt. Das Jimbo gibt´s ja auch bis Rahmengröße XL. Das Beef Cake nur bis L. 
Bei 1,90m Körpergröße fühlte ich mich auf dem Beefcake einfach zu sehr zusammengestaucht. Für Downhill absolut ok, da müssen die Bikes ja auch schön klein und wendig sein, aber für Touren kam es für mich nicht in Frage.


----------



## OJMad (21. März 2012)

Beefcake gibts seit diesem Jahr auch in XL.
Schade, dass das nicht schon letztes Jahr der Fall war, aber ich komme mit L trotz 1,93m auch ganz gut zurecht


----------



## Guent (21. März 2012)

WUATTTT?!? In XL?!? 

Leck, ich mit meinen 1,92 stauch mir immer die Knie an den Ohren...


----------



## OJMad (21. März 2012)

So schlimm ists bei mir zwar nicht 
aber XL wäre es wohl geworden.
Naja 1,5 cm längeres sitzrohr und 2 cm längeres Oberrohr ist jetzt auch nicht so die Welt. Bei langen Touren und meinem geplanten Alpencross (so ich ihn denn mit dem BC fahre) kommt halt ein 80mm Vorbau dran.


----------

